# Big Mill



## Flacer22 (Sep 9, 2020)

I recently bought a 60in band mill for cutting larger slabs and quartersawing larger logs. Seems I come across a steady supply of monster logs and the deal was right. I've been super busy lately but wanted to toss couple pics up! 

Also in last week I've slabbed a 18 foot long 38in diameter flaming box elder a 16 foot long 44 in diameter butternut!! And just did a 50in diameter 8 foot long spalted sycamore today. Some cool stuff there but I failed to take any pics of any of the cool logs to busy cutting them forgot to document!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2020)

That is so cool, more pics!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 10, 2020)

That's some big stuff! You must have a backlog for your kiln...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 10, 2020)

Milling is so exciting! Would love to see pics in the future of how this monster rig is working out for you. Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 10, 2020)

Can I come help????? I am a 245 lb weakling, but man I would like to see this thing operate (and document)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2020)

Great looking mill! Congrats.


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 10, 2020)

That is one nice slabbing machine, but I‘m surprised it doesn’t have an assisted feed for a mill that size. Looking forward to some slab pics.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 10, 2020)

Feed assist made by - Armstrong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> I‘m surprised it doesn’t have an assisted feed for a mill that size.


Everything is optional on sawmills. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 10, 2020)

Awesome mill! 



Karl_TN said:


> That is one nice slabbing machine, but I‘m surprised it doesn’t have an assisted feed for a mill that size. Looking forward to some slab pics.



I’d have to wonder if you could modify it with some pulleys and a motorized winch or something similar to automate the feeding. That’s at least my first thought when looking at it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2020)

Impressive mill. Can't wait to see pics of the best slabbed stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Sep 10, 2020)

Years ago I did mine with a hydraulic Motor, sprockets, chain and a flow control valve. I was set up permanently and used an electric motor to run the hydraulic motor, it worked like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Sep 10, 2020)

For as big as it is it's actually not to bad to push though at all. A large 40+ log u can slab it in 25-45 mins. I cut several 36-44in logs by myself with it today. Some kinda power feed would be nice though we have talked about a boat winch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 11, 2020)

44" DBH Butternut, if it was a true butternut, that was the Ohio state champion.... If it was cut within a mile of any man-made structure, I'd have money on it as a hybrid with Japanese walnut.

That is a cool looking mill. Look forward to seeing some of the slabs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 29, 2020)

I believe it was a woods cut butternut but I'm not sure as I didn't actually cut it down I bought the tree whole laying on a large logging job. 

I can't say I've cut a ton of butternut but it did cut and look very similar to others I've cut but you definitely know wayyyyyy more than I do lol here's some more pics of it milled and milling it. 





Mr. Peet said:


> 44" DBH Butternut, if it was a true butternut, that was the Ohio state champion.... If it was cut within a mile of any man-made structure, I'd have money on it as a hybrid with Japanese walnut.
> 
> That is a cool looking mill. Look forward to seeing some of the slabs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks like a midge of iron in the last slab, or blue rubbed off from the mill? Nice stuff for sure.


----------



## djg (Oct 30, 2020)

60 inch and manual. Wow. Looks like pretty smooth, straight cut. What wood is that?


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 30, 2020)

Man that looks fun! Beautiful slabs too


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 30, 2020)

I went to bed last night dreaming about this! I get to live vicariously through many of y'all!! This forum is a balm for my soul Me having a mill is probably only a pipe dream. I let my opportunity pass through my fingers 25 years ago. 1994 was the year of our big ice storm. Trees down everywhere! I have a wealthy friend that happens to be one of the luckiest people alive. In 1993 he and a partner set up a mulch grinding business. People would pay them to dump their wood and they would grind it up and sell it as mulch. Cash and equipment heavy business, but they made a fortune - especially after the ice storm and then the tornado a few years later. People were bringing in massive trees of all sorts, even exotic timber cut-offs (waste from the guitar factories) - and it was all ground up into mulch. He was going to let me set up a mill to harvest some of the better lumber. But then his partner went crazy and started doing nefarious things and my buddy sold his part. Lost opportunity!! Yeah, it was generally all yard trees - but!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like a midge of iron in the last slab, or blue rubbed off from the mill? Nice stuff for sure.


Yup hit a bolt of some kind not sure if it was a tree stand step or what but it was kinda low to ground so not really sure what or why.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 30, 2020)

A milling demo here at an arborist was fascinating. But, like you, hit something unknown, a small something, and it was enough to throw that blade off. He changed blades and perfect cuts again. That demo though allows me to appreciate when all of the gang here posts about their mills. I have a real appreciation for them. Wish I could talk my cousin into getting one; he lives at Lake of the Ozarks. Me, I just don't see the value because of our lack of "interesting" wood availability.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Oct 31, 2020)

Congratulations Andy, that thing is freaking awesome!! Definitely want to come by soon and see it in action!


----------

